# Converting Francis Francis aluminium boiler to brass?



## Jonty (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi, my first post so hopefully it's in the right place.

I inherited a Francis Francis X1, first generation with Aluminium boiler. I'd really like to use this machine but am concerned about the aluminium boiler and possible health risks so would like to find out about converting it to a brass boiler.

I had seen mention of it on a thread in the forums by Hizerkite

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?15058&p=147085#post147085

I have already sourced what I believe is a 2nd generation X1 machine (which was sold as spares) so now have the brass boiler, chrome plated shroud and coffee handles.

I plan on cleaning the boiler, fitting a new element and seals/gaskets.

Wondering if anyone could shed some light on whether it is possible based on the pictures of what I have, and what I would need to do as the main issue I can see is that there are more wires/connections for the aluminium boiler than for the brass boiler. So I'm not sure on the compatibility or if I just need to alter something first?

Aluminium Boiler:









Brass boiler:









Thanks for any suggestions.

Jonty


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I wouldn't worry about any health risks from aluminium, I used to worry about it it too - the link with dementia has been ruled out, when was it, ermmm, a while ago,,,, I think,,,, ermmm - oh yeah

https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/your-brain-food/201105/keep-the-aluminum-cookware-your-brain-won-t-mind

- I would use tartaric acid to descale as it reacts less than citric with aluminium - mind you coke is full of citric acid and it doesn't come in brass cans -

In my mind if its working keep it clean descale it and save up for a classic in time - hope this helps

PS I don't think you can switch them unless you also swop the control board as the thermostat is different on each one -I think..


----------



## Jonty (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi Jimbo,

Thank you for the info that's really helpful and a relief! That certainly was a while ago.

Also a relief as I was of the same opinion that with it still working isn't ideal to be tinkering, better just to clean it up and enjoy it.

Thanks,

Jonty


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Jonty said:


> Hi Jimbo,
> 
> Thank you for the info that's really helpful and a relief! That certainly was a while ago.
> 
> ...


Hi Jonty - now the challenge is to get the brass one working and then sell both to buy a classic ;-)


----------

